# Where does a TT belong?



## Mark Davies

I was looking at some of the very nice pictures we post of out TTs this morning. Some are taken in urban settings, others out in the country - and it got me thinking.

Some cars certainly lend themselves to a certain environment where they belong. So for instance, a Ford Focus RS belongs in a setting of gritty urban decay, probably at night and photographed under splashes of neon light. But on the other hand an old classic like a Jaguar XK150 really shouldn't be photographed anywhere other than a B road or village somewhere in the Cotswolds,bathed in summer sunshine and surrounded by rolling hills or pretty thatched cottages.

I've photographed my TT all over the place, but have to say I've never really worked out the definitive setting for a picture.

So, what do we all think is the ultimate backdrop for a TT photograph?


----------



## Matt B

Great idea for a thread mark  
It's a tough question alright. I think that some of the nicest photos I have seen have been kaz's pics against those modern looking glass buildings. I am a big lover of scenic photos but I think the TT loses its impact when there is scenery to look at.


----------



## xcarlyx

I agree with above! I think the TT has a modern look to it so it looks good against modern buildings etc.

Or you could work opposits and give it a grimey backdrop to make it stand out!


----------



## bit of an animal

I Know its not my TT but this is a nice backdrop, Harewood House. Maybe would better suit an old sports car rather than my B6 Passat lol


----------



## brittan

It looks good with a French Château in the background :wink: and I do like pictures that show the car being used against dramatic backgrounds usually involving mountains and the attendant snow, snaking roads over the passes and perhaps marginal conditions.


----------



## toonmal




----------



## T7 Doc

go back in time 5 years ago. you're inside an estate agents, there are plans and drawings of the next big development in the cool part of town. you'll see little drawings of TT's too

thats the perfect setting lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Industrial settings look best IMOP 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


----------



## toonmal

YELLOW_TT said:


> Industrial settings look best IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


Like these?


----------



## Mark Davies

I suppose the theme ought to be 'design' - so perhaps a backdrop of some interesting architecture, ideally Bauhaus.


----------



## ian222

toonmal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Industrial settings look best IMOP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
> 
> 
> 
> Like these?
Click to expand...

These photos to me are not good the location is wrong and the thought about the photo is wrong I.e half a pylon in the background and in the second the chimneys coming out of the top of the car.

It also depends on how your car looks, a well styled black car looks good in a dark urban area.


----------



## Matt B

ian222 said:


> It also depends on how your car looks, a well styled black car looks good in a dark urban area.


Not dark but pretty urban


----------



## ian222

Yeah just like that Matt.


----------



## jimmyf

Interesting thread Mark 

I've got a few photos of the QS but always look back to these taken at the ruin of Douglas Castle (in my village) 8)



















cheers
Jimmy


----------



## oldhipp

grubby background.


----------



## Wick

From my browsing today I conclude either ultra modern cityscapes or run down scenes suit best.


----------



## Danny1

Kaz's pics with modern buildings are the best i have seen, TT looks out of place in the countryside or near old style buildings imo.


----------



## gogs

Modern building (industrial unit) in Snow










Same building in the Sunshine










Industrial estate


----------



## jamman

Christ the Mk2 really does not stand up well against the Mk1.

Some lovely pics there and agree some of Kazs are stunning.


----------



## Brendanb86

I do like living 10 mins from Kaz.  Regardless of what people think of him on here, he is always more than happy to help me out if I need him and he does take a great photo...


----------



## gogs

Nice snaps Brendan


----------



## Tallulah

Brendan..

Is that Thales, Crawley and City Place?


----------



## Brendanb86

Tallulah said:


> Brendan..
> 
> Is that Thales, Crawley and City Place?


Close, it's City Place, Crawley and City Place!


----------



## Tallulah

To the right of number 3, oh Yeh. 
Third pic was more obvious, the slip road in front of number 3. 
A popular place for folk to take pictures of their motors.


----------



## Cloud

Some great pics. I quite like this one that I took with the Ribblehead viaduct in Ingleton in the background a couple of months ago. It combines a country setting with a blue sky, snow capped hills and great feat of engineering in the background (and the foreground of course!).









It'd be rude not to include one of mine by itself:








PS. It doesn't need lowering, I like it as it is!!! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Needs lowering


----------



## gogs

Definitely needs lowering ;-)


----------



## vwcheung

Not my pics but I like this


----------



## Phage

It's all about the design. I'm thinking something like a Bladerunner set.


----------



## Bago47

It has 4x4 drive, so it's supposed to be used offroad:





Nah, just kidding;


----------



## rustyintegrale

Matt B said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on how your car looks, a well styled black car looks good in a dark urban area.
> 
> 
> 
> Not dark but pretty urban
Click to expand...

Would look better in high contrast black and white. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

These are some favourites of my car...


----------

